# holy graal status trend vol 1, what yours ? testified



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Me you all reeeeeeeady know the palestrina of 1951 and Huelgas ensemble 15 cd giga box-set, the ars subtilior box set 2x 7 cds.. that it for now there is probably more like italian madrigal david randolph,whit of course Gesualdo split whit monteverdi sutch a delight.. my holy graaaaaal are numerous noww it's tuff to pick up what numero uno fit the graal, all beauty farm put out i forgot this see...or ensemble brabant.Or the 10 box set the spring of medieval age the knight & thee maiden and ect..
I have a vault of music incredible by now thus said whiteout counting all vynil i have or will have.If i purchased em there graal approved jesus approved, the lord would tell you , please listen to the profundis he sppeak like my son whit all honnesty or something like that.

:angel:


So what your distinguished ladiie's & Gentelmens.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jesus approved? You can't get much more authoritative than that!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Jesus approved? You can't get much more authoritative than that!*

lol i swear i know the all mighty first hands and he has good taste he is god.


----------

